
A Minneapolis woman’s ‘bizarre and surreal’ decades-long loan dispute - howard941
https://www.mprnews.org/story/2019/10/01/a-minneapolis-womans-bizarre-and-surreal-decadeslong-loan-dispute
======
sarcasmatwork
Department of Education, enough said.

I'm being forced to pay for student loans even though the college shutdown and
no longer exists. Loan forgiveness does not exist for me. Why should I still
pay?

The student loan system and process in America needs a re-work. Govt should
not be profiting off students that dont have the money.

